# Herman Dooyeweerd



## Mayflower (May 7, 2009)

Anyone familiar with the writtings of Herman Dooyeweerd ?

Can you compare him with van Till ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## janimar (May 7, 2009)

You can find out more about Dooyeweerd on the website All of Life Redeemed found at http://www.freewebs.com/reformationalphilosophy/

He is a NeoCalvinist in the tradition of Abraham Kuyper.

At my the Christian school I used to teach at we used his philosophy of aspects to create integral units. I wanted to know more about him. I looked up the information on All of Life Redeemed which has a bio and some of his works. 

I then read Ronald Nash's Dooyeweerd and the Amsterdam Philosophy. Nash explains Dooyeweerd's philosophy and some of the concerns about him. 

Also you can find good information about Dooyeweerd and his aspects at The Dooyeweerd Pages

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mayflower (May 7, 2009)

janimar said:


> You can find out more about Dooyeweerd on the website All of Life Redeemed found at http://www.freewebs.com/reformationalphilosophy/
> 
> He is a NeoCalvinist in the tradition of Abraham Kuyper.
> 
> ...




Thanks alot, i apreciatted the links!


----------



## Hippo (May 7, 2009)

I seem to recall that Van Till's attitude to Dooyeweerd is discussed at some length in: 

Amazon.com: Cornelius Van Til: Reformed Apologist and Churchman (American Reformed Biographies): John R. Muether: Books


----------



## CharlieJ (May 7, 2009)

I don't know a whole lot about him. John Frame interacts with some of his ideas about the word of God.

Dooyeweerd and the Word of God


----------

